# 5 weeks in!!!



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, so the pictures are not great as only a smp camera! i am sure if i had a 8 meg then it would make me look alot better 

Yes i totally blame the camera as it not through fault or lacking skills in this body sculpting caper i hae got myself into!

Anyway, have a look and hopefully even if the pics are not great nor to then standard of which alot of you big blokes are at then at least they will make you feel better for the fact you can see how far you have all come in in the past few years!!

Appologies for lack posing capabilities also!

Enjoy, or:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

:beer:

Pete


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

looking good mate, you have done some good work there, nice and solid.. and some good definition coming along..keep at it, whatever you are doing its working..


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

cheers andrew!! wheres your pics????


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pete......you fat [email protected]

Only pulling your pud mate..you made some good progress,the one you sent my phone last night is good matey.

Keep up the good work mate !!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

cheers daz! making excususes, work permanent nights, got my 10 week old baby but i am determined to become that nice piece of sirloin steak mate! just difficult and after my current memebership is up i will rejoin a gym a bit closer to home rather than travelling 18 miles round trip!

think of all those extra pennies for some more supss:rolleyes:

who knows, another 5 years i may be half way to your great shape bud!

cheers for the feed back mate!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like ure packin on some good size their mate and bodyfat isnt getting out of control. id say keep at it till january then do a nice cut for summer then benefit from the rebound.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good bud :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

lright Hilly!

yeah, thts the plan! will be seeking some advice around november time to a slight change in cycle if required!

everything will be changing in my life for 7 weeks due too taking family and wife back to philippines so its all going to be sea foods and rice! goog food mind as its a small island so my diet will be perfect, may even be able to train twice a day but just 1 muscle group per session!

lots to comsider, still some time to look at it but the heat will help with fat!

shame a beer is jus 30p though!! guess thats my weight gain sorted though:lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol Poser!!

Looking good mate,nice base to start working with,I take it at the mo your bulking?,you should post your Diet and training reg for us to have a look at,must be hard for you working nights and all. Do you have a gym sorted to go to when your in the Phillipines?And don't be letting those little Filipino boys be showing you up in the gym lmao...

But seriously well done keep it up :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Lol Poser!!
> 
> Looking good mate,nice base to start working with,I take it at the mo your bulking?,you should post your Diet and training reg for us to have a look at,must be hard for you working nights and all. Do you have a gym sorted to go to when your in the Phillipines?And don't be letting those little Filipino boys be showing you up in the gym lmao...
> 
> But seriously well done keep it up :thumb:


C u N t bigmutha! Lol, u really are stalking me man, this is great fun, what it is to be a

celebraty! Lol

strange question you've asked, yrs, bulking mate but in my own crazy little understanding of AAS I am trying to do a 'lean bulk' trying to say I really don't want to take on too much water, like I said mate, sirloin steak. That's what I want! Anyway, where's your pictures dood?

Got a reasonable gym in Phils I can use, actually i use 2! Crazy I know but if I have a night out then the following day I like to train with aircon, if I've had a steady night then I don't mind breaking the bank for a 30pence workout, that doesn't includethe massage after, that puts the price up to £1.20 lmao!!!

Wish u would get your bronze man, your a tough guy to track down!

When's your next trip away? See we could do all silly chat via pm! How long you been a member now mate? If it's over a

month perhaps send a request to the admin of the board and itay speed up the

process! Think it's a month right????


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Looking good mate, nice and full, you have nice skin too (not gay) lol

Strange faces you're pulling haha :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Lol Poser!!
> 
> Looking good mate,nice base to start working with,I take it at the mo your bulking?,you should post your Diet and training reg for us to have a look at,must be hard for you working nights and all. Do you have a gym sorted to go to when your in the Phillipines?And don't be letting those little Filipino boys be showing you up in the gym lmao...
> 
> But seriously well done keep it up :thumb:


I would love to attempt to post my diet up, even a roughish traing log but you know what it is mate, think also it's not TOO bad for alot of the people on here think they would possibly snubb my attempts so I have a

few friends who are very helpful, pick up tips from tj along the way until I feel my diet would be of a semi respectable class! Course we all need crticism but I would like to keep a bit of dignity when people read my threads/post and in their own heads say, well at least he is willing!!

Get me drift???

Anyway it's only been in

the last 2 weeks I have put more focus into my diet so give me a fortnight and I wil have a

whirl ok! Especially for you!!!lol

:rockon:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Looking good mate, nice and full, you have nice skin too (not gay) lol
> 
> Strange faces you're pulling haha :laugh:


To you Tiger and all, thx for the comments! I am happy with the way things are coming on. I had left the gym 6 hours prior to pics being taken, so posing was bloody hard and painful lol!

I will try again in 2 weeks after a

session and see if there is any improvement!

Thx again mate

:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> I would love to attempt to post my diet up, even a roughish traing log but you know what it is mate, think also it's not TOO bad for alot of the people on here think they would possibly snubb my attempts so I have a
> 
> few friends who are very helpful, pick up tips from tj along the way until I feel my diet would be of a semi respectable class! Course we all need crticism but I would like to keep a bit of dignity when people read my threads/post and in their own heads say, well at least he is willing!!
> 
> ...


I will go through your diet and get you on track next time you pop over mate.....depended on what kind of low carb mood im in:whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> I will go through your diet and get you on track next time you pop over mate.....depended on what kind of low carb mood im in:whistling: :laugh:


 :thumb: you know I would appreciate that Daz! When is the show now,4 weeks away right:confused1: so see you mid October and you can look at my diet :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Solid looking physique mate, you should be able to achieve a good size in future, with the right things helping you along.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Solid looking physique mate, you should be able to achieve a good size in future, with the right things helping you along.


cheers mate ( and and again all that contributed)

like i say though next time i will take my camera instead of mine phone and do some pics immediately after traing, hopefuly it will make me look a bit better!lol

chest today:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb: you know I would appreciate that Daz! When is the show now,4 weeks away right:confused1: so see you mid October and you can look at my diet :lol:


Are you aiming to compete mate..I think you could quiet easily get there with a bit-o-work and assistance..It looks to me ( the layman) that you have a grreat solid base and good genetics and core strength so you could do well... how long will you be in the Philippines?

Keep at it mate.. :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Looking good mate, nice and full, you have nice skin too


****.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb: you know I would appreciate that Daz! When is the show now,4 weeks away right:confused1: so see you mid October and you can look at my diet :lol:


Yeah,3 week sat mate,seems funny how all my mates avoid me when dieting :lol: :lol:.

Something to do with an ar$ehole...i think its been called one. :whistling:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> Pete......you fat [email protected]
> 
> Only pulling your pud mate..you made some good progress,the one you sent my phone last night is good matey.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate !!!


Good pictures mate. Keep at it :thumb:

So Daz gets the full frontal ones in leather bottomless chaps sent to his phone and we get the progress shots posted on here?

Something you wanna tell us Daz, or your missus even? :tongue:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> Are you aiming to compete mate..I think you could quiet easily get there with a bit-o-work and assistance..It looks to me ( the layman) that you have a grreat solid base and good genetics and core strength so you could do well... how long will you be in the Philippines?
> 
> Keep at it mate.. :thumb:


:lol:competeing, that the most bizarre thing i have ever heard, it had not even crossed my mind and i dont actually think,,,,,, well the answer is no i had not thought about it and cannot say that i would consider it for the next 12 months again...

hand on you, thats a trick question right! competeing in what:lol:

planning to be in Phils from anything between 5 and 8 weeks, were aiming for 6 or 7.. dont think i am loaded its just when we get there we dont really py for much as of course jo-an is Filipina so were pretty lucky that way! just spend my money on beeer and fresh fresh fresh fish, out of the net and straihjt on the plate! sushi style:thumb:

do a search on google for

tamilok

balut

chicharon bulaklak

they should make you smile!!! my favs:thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yeah,3 week sat mate,seems funny how all my mates avoid me when dieting :lol: :lol:.
> 
> Something to do with an ar$ehole...i think its been called one. :whistling:


who said ars3hole, are they afraid of you? i would never be so polite! then again, must be a fenton thing!!

fento 1

stoke 2:lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> Good pictures mate. Keep at it :thumb:
> 
> So Daz gets the full frontal ones in leather bottomless chaps sent to his phone and we get the progress shots posted on here?
> 
> Something you wanna tell us Daz, or your missus even? :tongue:


Paul, dont worry mate, my mrs is in on it too!! daz is 6" 10

my pretty little wife is only 5"3

why do you think he gives me so many reps mte???lol

how you paul?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Smitch said:


> ****.


Takes one to know one you fcking fagg0t. :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

back in 2 hrs people

take care and stay safe!its a dangerous world out there


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Takes one to know one you fcking fagg0t. :laugh:


 whats that got to do with my thread???

i am here seeeeking advice and positive or negative contributions..

:thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Smitch said:


> ****.


 pls dont fill my thread with irrelavent rubbish!

i am trying to learn from people who can get me to where i want to be!

probably a special forum for different topics elsewhere guys!

thx:thumbup1:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

he started it.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> he started it.


 Granted and appologies, well not really appologies but in my own little world am trying to achieve something and get somewhere, thats all mate!

perhaps it was me on a bit of a short fuse! :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> :lol:competeing, that the most bizarre thing i have ever heard, it had not even crossed my mind and i dont actually think,,,,,, well the answer is no i had not thought about it and cannot say that i would consider it for the next 12 months again...
> 
> hand on you, thats a trick question right! competeing in what:lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice christmas tree going on there in the back double biceps pic mate! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pcuzz78 said:


> Granted and appologies, well not really appologies but in my own little world am trying to achieve something and get somewhere, thats all mate!
> 
> perhaps it was me on a bit of a short fuse! :thumb:


Haha no probs mate we are all sarccy ba5tards on here :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


Tiger81 said:


> Haha no probs mate we are all sarccy ba5tards on here :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Nice christmas tree going on there in the back double biceps pic mate! :thumb:


 cheers defdaz!

now im going to sound a bit of a fool perhaps, your gold and i am bronze/newbie trainer!

you used the term 'christams tree in back double biceps' forgive the greenness, how do you mean mate??? :confused1:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Santa come early.pmsl


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

xmas tree!!pls ffs tell me thats a good thing???

nice art work by the way!!!

reps on route


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

this xmas tree thing, is this for real or just the chance for my man pea head and his buddies to have a wind up???

i am prepared to battle it out but IF ITS A GENUINE TERM where can i educate myself on slang terms like that regarding different muscle groups??

you think thats good you should see my flag pole:lol:

:beer:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

lol ok ok look here - look at his low back...










Looks like an xmas tree dont it.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> lol ok ok look here - look at his low back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pmsl ok mate well im not comparing you to him cos he is a bit bigger and more ripped than you but you're doing good.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> pmsl ok mate well im not comparing you to him cos he is a bit bigger and more ripped than you but you're doing good.


No no mate, totally understand but what's nice to know is the possibility of me having even 15% shape that he has is possible as I am only 5 weeks in!

No, no comparrisson whatsoever mate! I wouldn't want to pit him to shame just yet would I!

Lmao


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

lol

cool cool bro


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

wheres my man bigmutha?????c'mon now!!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> wheres my man bigmutha?????c'mon now!!


Lmao who's stalking who now?!!! :lol:

Wasn't ignoring ya mate just been busy so have been slacking on the posting front!

I still think it'll be a couple of weeks till I can pm,not sure what date in August I registered but think it's only been 2 and bit weeks.Bronze!! I don't want no mother ****ing 3rd place Bronze,I want Platinum!! Lmao

I'm posting on my iPhone at the minute so it makes it awkward to remember your q's in your previous posts but will try as have just read through them,ok well could go back to HK whenever but will probably stay in blighty for a few months longer,not sure if I already told ya but I broke my ankle a few months ago,wish I could say I broke it storming an embassy as a SAS member,or did it playing Rugby LOL but alas I broke the damn thing slipping on some stairs!!! I broke my inner and outer ankle as well as my fibula so I'm now officially a Cyborg as I have 4 screws in my ankle!! The Cast is off and crutches have gone and it's on the mend though still painful and weak,needless to say this ****ed my training right up!!:sad: Had to not put any weight on my left leg for 2+ months while I had the cast on,and had to keep that leg elevated pretty much 24/7 during that time,was on doctors orders not to be up on it for more than 2-5 mins max!! That was cause of swelling that and when I did have to go to the lavvy or get something my foot started very rapidly turning blue!! But like I said all fixed now except it's painful and still weak.

Ate crap during being laid out for that period,so am dieting atm cutting the bodyfat I gained during that time,I have equipment in my garage so am just generally doing Cardio,some easy rowing on my rowing machine in the morn along with a few weights,obviously I can't do heavy squats or leg press momentarily which is a pain but I guess these things happen! Also doing a few miles walking in the evenings which is painful but is helping build up around my ankle,can't run on it yet, not that I do anyway lol

Plan is to carry on this until it's strong enough then gonna hit the gym again and get serious again,injuries are a pain in the ****,avoid them if you can at all costs.Anyway I'm not looking for sympathy so don't give any LOL I'll be back on track soon,do really miss prper training though,but shouldn't be long.

That's pretty much why I plan on staying in blighty for a while longer,if I'm urgently needed then I will jump on a plane,but doubt this will happen as my business partner has things covered and in hand. Which brings me to your next q about my late night posting LOL!! Basically I'm on the phone and on skype for business and as business is all in Asia and the US I have to do my calls etc when our transatlantic cousins are up,so it's the time difference,I'm not a Vampire or anything LOL!! But I normally sleep in so that makes up my lost sleep,the joys of being your own boss eh lmao!

Ok enough about my sh1t,I see you have Pea Head as a mate and that he's helping u out with your diet etc,lucky you mate,looking at Pea heads pics he's in great shape,and you don't get his physique without knowing your stuff,so treat his word as law.

I'm suprised your doing roids at this early stage,personally I've never done them,strictly natty,but if I did and was in your position I would want to reach my peak naturally with diet and mofo training before going on them,but each to their own I guess.As long as your all clued up on them and with help from peahead perhaps it will allow you to attain your goal quicker,still means you have a lot of hard work ahead of you,you can count on that.Imo diet is the most important thing,but saw in an earlier post that pea heads helping you their so I'm sure you'll be fine.

Ok I've written a ****ing book here!!!! Lmao so better stop.

Ps looking forward to sending you insulting pm's when they finally let me!! Pmsl!! J/k

But seriously mate get your Obsession with me sorted,I'm just not into the kind of bum love your after!!!! Lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Lmao who's stalking who now?!!! :lol:
> 
> Wasn't ignoring ya mate just been busy so have been slacking on the posting front!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> thats why i am stalking you coz one dark night when your typing away on that iphone :2guns:


*You'll need them Guns the emoticon is using,and even then Good Luck!!* :lol:



pcuzz78 said:


> oh, youve changed your story! when you sent me that email you said it was when you were picking up your bottle of water??? now i am confused :confused1:


*I think confusion is the least of your worries! The confusion you suffer from is just a tiny part of your whole mental disorder* 



pcuzz78 said:


> thats an orchestra isnt it


*WHAT!!! An actual decent witty reply from Pcuzz78 * mg: * wonders will never cease!!!mgid you have help with that one??*



pcuzz78 said:


> never done AAS???****, what happened to your face man?? thought you said you broke your ankle!!! perhaps you should try lmao!!!


*I moonlight on weekends as a clown at kids parties* :thumb: 



pcuzz78 said:


> In all honesty i think even if i say it myself i have reached a better natural before, difference being now is that i have 12 weeks until my hols, mate, its called cheating and just trying to get there as soon as i can ! i have got half an idea as to what i am doing but more importantly thanks to friends etc i can always pick up a phone and being the getleman who treats people how i want to be treated i dont think they mind me calling!!!


*AHA!! So you are more experienced than you let on,12 weeks eh,well keep us updated on your progress,look forward to seeing your pics compared to these ones at the end of the 12 weeks,only 3 months so you better get ur @rse training lol:thumb:Good Luck mate:thumbup1:*

*
*


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump!!

Where's the progress photos you Slacker!! :lol:

Ps...You got any decorations on that Christmas Tree yet!! :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Bump!!
> 
> Where's the progress photos you Slacker!! :lol:
> 
> Ps...You got any decorations on that Christmas Tree yet!! :lol:


BigMutha, your a fabulous bloke! Pleasure to meet you bit I am still curious as to what is meant by the term financial instruments!!! Pls do eliborate kind sir!!!

:thumbup1:

pics on route!!!


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Get them pics up

Had the pleasure of meeting Pete the other day, sound bloke and looks bigger in person (we all know how pics can make you look a lot smaller (ukm dudes must be absolute monsters from the avatars Ive seen on here!))

Just noticed your Philippines tattoo on the delt! Your more more Filipino than I am!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

looking good mate,, defo in shape!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Stone said:


> Get them pics up
> 
> Had the pleasure of meeting Pete the other day, sound bloke and looks bigger in person (we all know how pics can make you look a lot smaller (ukm dudes must be absolute monsters from the avatars Ive seen on here!))
> 
> Just noticed your Philippines tattoo on the delt! Your more more Filipino than I am!


Talaga???(UKM that means really in Filipino)

cheers Jay, but your still 17 times bigger than me running at what say 5-5/6 tall? What weight are you??

Yeah, great pleasureto meet you mate and like I said man pop up to us

one weekend and well share a few pints of guiness:beer:

ingat ka rin dood (that means you take care too!) speak soon.

Lessons in Filipino can be arranged if people should be interested( :lol: ) doubtfully I know!!


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

pcuzz78 said:


> Talaga???(UKM that means really in Filipino)
> 
> cheers Jay, but your still 17 times bigger than me running at what say 5-5/6 tall? What weight are you??
> 
> ...


Im 5.65 damn it but in math terms we always round up to the nearest 10!!!!!! :lol: i dont make the rules!

yeah, its because im stocky so i look shorter, if i was slim, id look my height on point.

hah, before you know it, youll be greeted in the pub by ukm member with them saying, musta ka na?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

welshrager said:


> looking good mate,, defo in shape!


Cheers mate! Supprised this thread is still alive:lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Stone said:


> Im 5.65 damn it but in math terms we always round up to the nearest 10!!!!!! :lol: i dont make the rules!
> 
> yeah, its because im stocky so i look shorter, if i was slim, id look my height on point.
> 
> hah, before you know it, youll be greeted in the pub by ukm member with them saying, musta ka na?


What happened to the flag anyway? It's a shame

you removed it man, but if you've chaned your pic then you should change your name to BOULDER, your pure mass man, I hate you:confused1: :cursing:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, sabi mo Hindi ka marunong ha!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok don't get the odd launguage thing. Good on you though. Don't think id have bothered not like id actualy want to talk to my wife anyway.

Have to say that you look younger, bigger and slimmer then I thought you would.

Good going bud, where's these update pics?? I hear your even bigger now.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Saturday Mr dead... All will be revealed!

Don't know where you got the info to say I was bigger now:confused1:bloody hate gossip:rolleyes:

cheers for having a look though mate and bringing this threa back to life!

And the language, Tagalog which is the national dialect(language) o. The Philippines...


----------

